# Ray Lampe's cooking class in Lakeland



## Jack W. (Jan 12, 2007)

YAHOOOOOO!

Tim Handy and I are off today to Lakeland FL to participate in Dr. BBQ's competition cooking class.   Class will be Saturday noon to Sunday noon.  We'll return to Chucktown sometime Monday.   

I'm calling it Jack and Tim's excellent adventure!   


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jan 12, 2007)

Have fun guys.  Wish I could have joined you but it just wasn't working out for me.  Next weekends adventure is also on the iffy side at the moment.


----------



## Finney (Jan 12, 2007)

Just checked... the other adventure is the 27th.... not next weekend.  There is still a chance.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 12, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip.  Dont forget the pics.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 12, 2007)

tell him Captain Morgan says hey!


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 12, 2007)

Have fun fellas I will be going to the one next year for sure am saving up ahead of time . We have friends in Lakeland that Niki can hang and go shopping with while I am there !!!


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 12, 2007)

HAve a great time. 

I sent in my application and money for the one in Michigan.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 12, 2007)

Jack, have Bill TGG send you his cookbook so you can have Ray sign it!  

Let him know I said Hi...I'm sure that will get you to the front of the class!!   8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 12, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Jack, have Bill TGG send you his cookbook so you can have Ray sign it!
> 
> Let him know I said Hi...I'm sure that will get you to the front of the class!!   8)


 :roll:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 12, 2007)

Sounds like a great time.  

Are ya'll going to teach or to learn ?  After all you *are* a member of the bbq-4-u forum.


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 12, 2007)

You will have a great time, heard the weather is nice too.

I scheduled Ray to come out to the Pacific NW and do a class in Salem, OR
on May 12th.

A great class and Ray does give you all the sercerts as they say.


----------



## Thom Emery (Jan 13, 2007)

We have Ray Coming into California 
Hes riding a wave


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey Jack and JT...How was the class?


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 16, 2007)

I got home a little late last night and didn't have a chance to post.  Work gets me up very early.

The class was great.  Ray is entertaining and very knowledgeable.  Working with Tim Handy was a blast.  I also got a chance to meet some fine people who want to improve their position in competitions and some who just wanted to be better cooks. 

There were a wide variety of cookers there to work with.  We had the OK Joe, which is a very attractive piece.  There were Fast Eddies, Green Eggs, WSMs, Stumps, Backwoods, a Southern Yankee, a homemade offset and other homemade cookers of all shapes and sizes.   

I was lucky enough to win the door prize.     I am now the proud owner of a Reveo vacuum marinator.  Very cool!  I can't wait to post up questions on it's use.  I know Rich has one.  


After we set up and registered on Friday, Ray signed everyones cookbooks and aprons.   Class started about 3pm.  We prepped the meats with Ray's rubs and injections, and talked about techniques.  It would be difficult to get into content because every cooker there cooked in a different way.  Ray was very knowledgeable in every style of cooker that was there, and answered all of the questions.  Low and slow were the directions and we followed them in all cases except the chicken.  We used a basic Jumpin' Jim technique for that.   Ray cooked his chicken on the Green Egg.   Everyone used their respective cooking vessels to get temps up as best they could and still not overpower the ribs that were cooking, and large cuts that were finishing off.  

I wish I could say that there were a bunch of secrets that we discussed.   Attention to detail and sound cooking techniques that are discussed every day on this board were executed with plenty of color and style by the Dr. himself.  Timing is crucial at a KCBS cook and Ray showed how to handel the various catagories well.

On Saturday morning Ray ran a nice class on building boxes.  I'm not sure that Ray actually builds his own boxes.  I think he carries someone with a little more patience and finess for the task.  His boxes were attractive and he had plenty of pointers for choosing and crisping lettuce, and had lots of material on hand for those that wanted to build boxes.  He spent time helping everyone and giving pointers for those that wanted to build a box.  

All in all it was a quality experience.  I'd highly recommend the class.  It was chock full of pointers and techniques that will help every cook at every level of experience.

Thanks for the great weekend Ray!  Let me know if you ever get into my neck of the woods.  Charleston, SC is a beautiful area and can be a culinary extravaganza. 

I'll post pics when I get a chance.  I'm not the most savy computer geek in the game.  It takes me a while to figure it all out.   

We made Good Q!

Jack


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 16, 2007)

Man I wish I could have gone :!:   Sounds like a good learning experience.  Will be looking for the next class. Thanks for sharing, Jack.


----------



## DaleP (Jan 17, 2007)

Glad you all had a good time. I wish I could have been there.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 17, 2007)

wonderful...reigning SC state champ Jack and SCBA Team of the Year Tim
go to get tips from Ray...just wonderful.


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 17, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wonderful...reigning SC state champ Jack and SCBA Team of the Year Tim
> go to get tips from Ray...just wonderful.



Bring your "A" game brother.  We talked about putting the pieces together sometime in the future.  Maybe Myrtle in the spring.    

It ought to be good Q!

Jack


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Sounds like a real interesting class.


----------



## Finney (Jan 17, 2007)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":bp6o9fae]wonderful...reigning SC state champ Jack and SCBA Team of the Year Tim
> go to get tips from Ray...just wonderful.



Bring your "A" game brother.  We talked about putting the pieces together sometime in the future.  Maybe Myrtle in the spring.    

It ought to be good Q!

Jack[/quote:bp6o9fae]

Bring it... :roll: 

If you're 'skeart'.... just say you're 'skeart'. :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 17, 2007)

How much time did Ray spend talking about me?  I'm so embarrassed when he does that.  I remember one guy saying "I didn't spend this money just to hear about Captain Morgan!"


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 17, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> How much time did Ray spend talking about me?  I'm so embarrassed when he does that.  I remember one guy saying "I didn't spend this money just to hear about Captain Morgan!"



Jiiiim, Jiiiiimy, it's time to wake up.   :!: 

He did say he had fun doing the podcast.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 17, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bring it... :roll: 

If you're 'skeart'.... just say you're 'skeart'. :roll:[/quote:dnnwxe8g]


Skeart!!  When was the last time you saw me "skeart"?   

The name Finney just don't bring skeart to the table.  

Be ready szecret agent boy!  :twisted: 

Good fun with Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jan 17, 2007)

Lots of people are 'skeart' by the name Finney. :roll: 

I see phase one of my plan (to lull you into a felling of complacency) is working as expected.

Be prepared for phase two. 8)


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 17, 2007)

Skeart!?     What you boys talking bout?  

I have been saying the SOTB comp is going to separate the boys from the men. Bring your phase two and let your Q do the talking. Can't seem to convince any of the other board members to bring it. To me, they are the ones who seem Skeart! 

Finney, Larry and the Rev make a formidable team. Been climbing in the rankings each time. Cappy is the reigning champ. Along with Walter, Jack and his lovely family, we had a good time and produced a great product that day. Not to mention Jack has won there before. Apparently he knows the way.  Finney, as seen on other threads, you are a calculations guy. Divide time vs. winnings and tell us the average.

Now with all that said, I am politicking to Marshal the SOTB contest in the spring. If I get the chance to run the contest, I'll make sure a fair judging is presented to those who show. 

Skeart?  Of what?  Them ruby red slippers?!  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 18, 2007)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Skeart!?     What you boys talking bout?
> 
> I have been saying the SOTB comp is going to separate the boys from the men. Bring your phase two and let your Q do the talking. Can't seem to convince any of the other board members to bring it. To me, they are the ones who seem Skeart!
> 
> ...



Well if I can get my 2 team members up and working , and get some bucks together I may just be  bringing my A game to Smoke on the Beach in Spring , my WSM`s should be well seasoned by then .


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 18, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Lots of people are 'skeart' by the name Finney. :roll:
> 
> I see phase one of my plan (to lull you into a felling of complacency) is working as expected.
> 
> Be prepared for phase two. 8)



Complacency?...yeah, that's right...You must know Morgan Fairchild...My wife.  :P  :P 

LOL

Jack


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 18, 2007)

Amm, HELLO.  Anyone see any pics from this class yet?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 18, 2007)

Did anyone get a book signed for Bill TGG??


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 18, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Did anyone get a book signed for Bill TGG??



Bite me book boy.


----------

